# Game of "Chance" ((Multi Fetish, lite-adventure, modern, yiff possible))



## CherryBEoC (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello,

I'm looking for one or more people interested in a mid-long rp. The premise is simple. A group of individuals break into/ investigate an abandoned casino. Legend has it that odd things had been going on there for years. Strange sightings, weird noises, missing people... the usual stuff that are involved with urban legends.

The group will run into my character Chance Time. Character Bio. For a quick summary of Chance Time. He is giraffe with genie level wish granting powers, however if you want your wish granted you must gamble for it by playing a game.

As for what kinks will be involved, that's up to whomever wants to take part. There is also a chance for some yiff as well.

More detail will come once people start showing some interest.

Also depending on how the rp goes. I may use it as a base for a story on a later date. All people involved will be credited as well.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 22, 2020)

Interesting! I do beckon a  question though. When you say break into a place, is this with non-tactical people involved, such as civvies and such? We aren't talking a standard raid, FBI style or with uniformed people correct? Apologies on the question, but I like to make sure the details are understood before diving into such ideals.


----------



## CherryBEoC (Nov 22, 2020)

Deferentially civilians. Think a step up from Scooby-Doo and a step down from T.V. paranormal investigators.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2020)

So, what do we gotta do to get added in?


----------



## CherryBEoC (Nov 22, 2020)

Just ask. 

Also including some info on the character you will be playing as would be nice


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2020)

Coolio. Would that be better here or DMs?


----------



## CherryBEoC (Nov 22, 2020)

here


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 22, 2020)

Okie dokie. I play Cal the fox. He's a relatively timid person that likes to stay by himself. But sometimes he decides to get out and do things (When his friends force him too.)
He's generally well mannered and does his best to make the people around him happy.


----------



## CherryBEoC (Nov 23, 2020)

Alright, we have one down. Now lets see if anyone else wants to join.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm interested in it. And ah, gotcha. I can definitely do civvies then. makes things a bit simpler.


----------



## CherryBEoC (Nov 25, 2020)

Now we have two, still room for one or two more.

Is it alright if we wait till the weekend after the holiday to get things started?


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 25, 2020)

I don't mind waiting pal!


----------



## CherryBEoC (Nov 28, 2020)

Alright. Before we get started I just need a little more information. 

1) Any more information you can give about the character you will be using. Appearance, personality, age that sort of thing.

2) What wish or wager is your character going offer? ((AKA what kind of outcome are you looking for if your character wins or loses the bet?))


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 28, 2020)

CherryBEoC said:


> Alright. Before we get started I just need a little more information.
> 
> 1) Any more information you can give about the character you will be using. Appearance, personality, age that sort of thing.
> 
> 2) What wish or wager is your character going offer? ((AKA what kind of outcome are you looking for if your character wins or loses the bet?))


Ah, I have a reference. Can those suffice? I can provide this and additional intel if required.


----------

